
Stop ads without adblock - azertyuiopok
https://github.com/Jermorin/adstop
======
herbst
Doesnt that slow down my network extremely?

~~~
sccxy
Haven't done testing but I'm afraid you are right.

I use this one:

[http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/zero/hosts](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/zero/hosts)

Smaller and works alright

~~~
herbst
I currently use Pi-Hole. Same technic but offloaded to a DNS Server what seems
way more performant to begin with than a hosts files (which i think gets
checked for each single request)

